# Just a quick remedy i found



## Jamie Ray (Dec 31, 2014)

Fennel Tea helps me quite a lot

I tried it a few months ago and its not a miracle cure or anything like that but it does help me manage my symptoms, reduces bloating and gas.

Also regulates your bathroom visits, i have ibs d&c and it helps my bathroom visits become a little more normal

So yeah it's not a miracle cure but it can help


----------



## IBSam (Jan 3, 2011)

I find adding anise extract to decaf coffee helps a bit too. I keep a small squeze bottle of it in the kitchen & squirt a bit into each cup. Both fennel & anise are similar flavors (licorice taste), though they originate from different plants, and both have been used as carminatives for hundreds of years.


----------



## natasha2015 (Mar 12, 2015)

I found some interesting piece of information which might be useful for IBS sufferes:

http://www.belmarrahealth.com/new-ways-to-reduce-ibs-symptoms/


----------



## Honeystar (Mar 26, 2015)

Hey thanks for that Jamie... I am awaiting my results but I suspect I have IBS d&c... a particularly bad day yesterday and literally at the stage where I fear eating anything at all! I will pop Fennel Tea on my list....


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

I've also found fennel tea to be helpful for gas and bloating. I have also found that peppermint tea is helpful for pain and spasms, if anyone has that problem.


----------

